# Troy Lee Designs A1 vs A2



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Can someon tell me the difference between the TLD A1 and A2? Looking at these but seem to be finding conflicting info.

I ride mostly XC...which would be more suited towards that?


----------



## sherwin24 (Jul 23, 2010)

Having had both I can't tell much of a difference between them. The A2 supposedly has better airflow, which I think is true, but helmets are hot either way to me. The A1 did seem to collect sweat right above my brow more in the padding and would drip into my eyes. Possibly more a function of the A2 having improved airflow helping to evaporate sweat faster? Both are super comfy with plenty of adjustment. Both come in lots of fancy colors. Coverage is the same it seems, some people would say it's overkill for xc, but when it comes to protecting your head I can't see it being overkill at all. XC guys seem to like helmets without a visor and lots of airflow. I like visors to cut down on glare, even though most of them don't work all that great.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Bite the bullet and get the A2, you'll appreciate the extra airflow when the summer comes. The A2 is also lighter than the A1 and has a bunch of other minor improvements.

I haven't tried the A1, but I've been very happy with the A2 I got a couple months back. The only minor niggle I can think of is that the visor's range of adjustment angle isn't quite enough to block out the low winter sun. This can easily be fettled by removing the visor locking screw, moving the visor down below its normal range, then re-fitting the screw so it clamps down on the visor edge instead of the slot.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

THanks for the replies! I do appreciate it.

I ended up finding a good deal on a 7idp M2 that I couldn't pass up. Ill check it out when it gets here. May still end up purchasing an A2. For the price difference, i was hard to pass up the M2.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

FYI based on my fitted hat size of 7 1/2 I ordered a TLD A2 XL/XXL. It was giant on my head. In process of exchanging.


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Difference between the 2 helmets, well...
A1 was TLD's first foray into the open face trail market after being the market leader in full faces for over 2 decades. A1 brought industry leading amount of EPS packed into the A1 in key crash zones, with a micro filament layer surrounding and microshell that wraps all around the edges of the helmet-unlike other brands in that category at the time of launch, so deep coverage, adjustability, safety, styling, etc...A1 later got the MIPS system implemented into it but is also available in the DRONE model, that does not have mips.

Last year, A2 launched, and it was developed from comments on the A1 being the most comfortable helmet ever, tremendous energy management capabilities, but we had some riders saying it ran a bit hot. Our intent was to make the same helmet, but with larger vents-but Troy outdid himself: the A2 did get the larger vents for more ventilation, but it also has a patent pending safety system with EPP (low speed energy management) and EPS (high speed energy management), 6-way adjustability with the retention system, Xt2® fabric liner, available in a ton of colors.

Is the A2 'better' than the A1, thats up to the users, they use a similar headform, but some riders say the A2 runs a bit larger than the a1. I own both, I like the A1 shape a bit better, it feels a bit lower in coverage than A2, but, the a2 breathes super well and I dig the EPP/EPS combo in case I need it-although I have crashed and seen crash helmets of A1 and its an awesome helmet. 

ABout $40 price difference between both of the mips equipped models, but non mips A1 is just over $100......I have had a few people request A2 without mips, but, we haven't pulled the trigger yet.

I do work at TLD.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Haven't tried an A1, but I did get to try out an A2 at last year's Sedona MTB Fest and it was SUPER comfy. I think it'll probably be my next helmet, honestly. My current helmet still has a good bit of life, so we'll see. I could need a helmet tomorrow if I ride and smash my helmet on a rock.


----------



## Panttaani (Aug 4, 2015)

stiksandstones said:


> ...I do work at TLD.


Hi stiksandstones, is there a visor in the TLD lineup that fits the A2 but would give better shelter from the rain than the original A2 visor? Really like the helmet but the huge gap between the helmet and the visor lets the rain pour straight on my riding glasses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I own both and I agree the A1 fits me better but the A2 does feel cooler. Going to need some new padding for the A1 soon because it really smells..


----------



## D(C) (Jun 17, 2013)

I recently got an A2 (never owned an A1). The forehead pads absorb a ton of sweat, which then drips down my face. Very annoying! I have never had another helmet with this issue.

Do these pads pack out and become less absorbent over time?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

stiksandstones said:


> Difference between the 2 helmets, well...
> A1 was TLD's first foray into the open face trail market after being the market leader in full faces for over 2 decades. A1 brought industry leading amount of EPS packed into the A1 in key crash zones, with a micro filament layer surrounding and microshell that wraps all around the edges of the helmet-unlike other brands in that category at the time of launch, so deep coverage, adjustability, safety, styling, etc...A1 later got the MIPS system implemented into it but is also available in the DRONE model, that does not have mips.
> 
> Last year, A2 launched, and it was developed from comments on the A1 being the most comfortable helmet ever, tremendous energy management capabilities, but we had some riders saying it ran a bit hot. Our intent was to make the same helmet, but with larger vents-but Troy outdid himself: the A2 did get the larger vents for more ventilation, but it also has a patent pending safety system with EPP (low speed energy management) and EPS (high speed energy management), 6-way adjustability with the retention system, Xt2® fabric liner, available in a ton of colors.
> ...


I just got this year's A2, (which has a nicer strap design and better ventilation than my older A1) because planet Earth in the vicinity of Ahab attacked my head while wearing my 2 or 3 year old MIPS A1. Interestingly, when I was bouncing around on my forehead I thought, "hey, this MIPS thing is pretty cool", as I could feel it in operation. My inclination is to stay with MIPS.
I had bought an A1 originally because I've landed on the back of my head before on failed climb attempts and wanted a trail helmet that came down in back and the TL brand seemed to have the most coverage.
Oh, and the visor on this year's A2 is much more functional than in the A1 I had.


----------



## k9adv (Mar 17, 2018)

Just got an A2, love if the visor had more adjustability, but otherwise love it.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

First time in the rain today with my A2 and I got a lot more water dripping down my face than any other helmet. Seems it could be a design flaw..


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

philstone said:


> First time in the rain today with my A2 and I got a lot more water dripping down my face than any other helmet. Seems it could be a design flaw..


well, airflow over your brow will result in more water dripping down your forehead. Same issue as with sweat. Wear the sweat band of your choice and be done with it. I use a Sweat Gutr because it's nonabsorbent and channels moisture to your temples where it can drip harmlessly away.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I'm back to my A1 because I went down extremely hard while using my A2 with mips, hit my head so hard I put a dent in the helmet, vision went blurry for about 3-4 seconds, decided to just lay there for about a minute. Got up dusted myself off and continued to ride. Luckily nothing broke.


----------



## chevyblue01 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification


stiksandstones said:


> Difference between the 2 helmets, well...
> A1 was TLD's first foray into the open face trail market after being the market leader in full faces for over 2 decades. A1 brought industry leading amount of EPS packed into the A1 in key crash zones, with a micro filament layer surrounding and microshell that wraps all around the edges of the helmet-unlike other brands in that category at the time of launch, so deep coverage, adjustability, safety, styling, etc...A1 later got the MIPS system implemented into it but is also available in the DRONE model, that does not have mips.
> 
> Last year, A2 launched, and it was developed from comments on the A1 being the most comfortable helmet ever, tremendous energy management capabilities, but we had some riders saying it ran a bit hot. Our intent was to make the same helmet, but with larger vents-but Troy outdid himself: the A2 did get the larger vents for more ventilation, but it also has a patent pending safety system with EPP (low speed energy management) and EPS (high speed energy management), 6-way adjustability with the retention system, Xt2® fabric liner, available in a ton of colors.
> ...


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Does the A2 retention web get all cocked to one side like the web on my A1 does?


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

reviving this thread. For you A1 and A2 owners. Do you find the A2 shell size is any smaller or that the helmet sizing runs larger. I have to wear the XL A1 and the shell is just HUGE


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

I wear a 7 1/2 fitted hat. Ordered a XL/2XL first and it was way too big. Exchanged it for the MD/LG and it fits good. I like the helmet. I wish the strap that goes under the chin was adjustable because as the visor of the helmet tips down the strap moves against my throat which isn’t all that comfortable. But it reminds me to tip the helmet up so it’s protecting the back of my head like it should. I should probably also tighten it to prevent the slipping but I prefer a looser feel.

EDIT - I have the A2. Have never worn A1.


----------



## vegasR6 (Oct 15, 2015)

thanks JDHutch.

Next question: Any of you A2 owners compared it to the Bell Sixer?


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

JDHutch said:


> I wear a 7 1/2 fitted hat. Ordered a XL/2XL first and it was way too big. Exchanged it for the MD/LG and it fits good. I like the helmet. I wish the strap that goes under the chin was adjustable because as the visor of the helmet tips down the strap moves against my throat which isn't all that comfortable. But it reminds me to tip the helmet up so it's protecting the back of my head like it should. I should probably also tighten it to prevent the slipping but I prefer a looser feel.
> 
> EDIT - I have the A2. Have never worn A1.


I just got an A2 and it seems to me that the chine strap is adjustable. It was too much in my throat initially, but I just moved both attachment points forward a bit and it was fine.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

A1 and A2 owner here To me the A2 is a nice evolution of the A1. They made a great helmet better. The A2 feels lighter and breathes better. It passes my August in the Southeast 90% humidity test. As far as protection, recently I had a somewhat spectacular off involving a low tree branch. The A2 did its job.









I ordered a new A2 the same day.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Happy A1 owner for the past 2ish years? This thread is funny because I was think about getting a helmet with better airflow during my ride this past Saturday. I live in PHX and have a black A1 and mainly ride XC. 

I like the Helmut and tried a bunch on and this fit the best by far. I did try on a road Helmut tonight at the LBS, a Specialized Eschelon II, and that felt really nice. I tried on a few Kali models, just did not feel as good as the Eschelon.

I did not by anything tonight, but I did clean all the salt residue off my A1 straps.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

MarcusBrody said:


> I just got an A2 and it seems to me that the chine strap is adjustable. It was too much in my throat initially, but I just moved both attachment points forward a bit and it was fine.


I believe that adjustment is new with the 2019 models. My 2018 doesn't have that feature.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Where did you find the A2 to try on?

I'm also in PHX. Bought a Kali Maya Revolt 2.0 a few months ago. It's pretty darn comfy on the head but maybe not the best ventelation but in Phx not sure it really matters. It's hot no matter what helmet you wear. 

Anyway just tried an A1 MIPS on at REI today and the fit is great, every bit as good or better for me as the Kali but if the A2 has the same fit might go with that for summer time.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I took a chance and ordered the A2 from Competative Cyclist. Arrived today. Been using a Bontrager Rally which is a good helmet but I figured I would try out the A2 and see how much better the ventilation is compared to the Rally. Love the color I got which is Air Force Blue/Clay. Seems to fit really nicely just trying it on. Also put a Sweat Buster in it which seems like will really help out in the heat/humidity. Should be testing it out Saturday.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> Where did you find the A2 to try on?
> 
> I'm also in PHX. Bought a Kali Maya Revolt 2.0 a few months ago. It's pretty darn comfy on the head but maybe not the best ventelation but in Phx not sure it really matters. It's hot no matter what helmet you wear.
> 
> Anyway just tried an A1 MIPS on at REI today and the fit is great, every bit as good or better for me as the Kali but if the A2 has the same fit might go with that for summer time.


I had an A2 for a bit and although it fit great it just wasn't an A1. The A2 sits up higher on my head where as the A1 just seems to disappear while wearing.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

bdundee said:


> I had an A2 for a bit and although it fit great it just wasn't an A1. The A2 sits up higher on my head where as the A1 just seems to disappear while wearing.


Yeah I've read a few things online about the fit being just a bit different perhaps.

Curious, we're both of your helmets mips? If not that might have something to do with it.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

My favorite is the Non MIPS A1.
Fits me better than A2 or A1 mips.
A2 might be better ventilated, but I will take the better fitting helmet over the ventilation any time.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

^^^
I would agree.
I misspoke earlier when I said I tried on the A1 mips and it being super comfortable. It was comfortable but the non MIPS A1 I also tried on was even better.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

This is all very interesting. I bought an A2 this year. I have had countless nice helmets. The A2 is the best helmet I have ever owned. I may try to track down an A1 to compare. I can’t imagine it being any better (since the A2, with a Sweat Buster, is a solid 10) but I would be happy to be convinced otherwise.

That said, the Sweat Buster makes any helmet fit much better for me. My Super2R without the Sweat Buster is so so at best. Adding the SB to it instantly notched it up big time. Yes, you lose a bit of ventilation in the front but fit is improved significantly. To the point of being able to straight line the gnarliest of terrain at speed with a helmet-mounted GoPro, with zero helmet movement. Maybe this is why the A2 feels so awesome. 

Anyway, being a massive sweater, I have no choice. It’s either use a SB or ride blind.

apologied for the momentary diversion. Back on topic - A2 vs A1...


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

mtnbkrmike said:


> This is all very interesting. I bought an A2 this year. I have had countless nice helmets. The A2 is the best helmet I have ever owned. I may try to track down an A1 to compare. I can't imagine it being any better (since the A2, with a Sweat Buster, is a solid 10) but I would be happy to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> That said, the Sweat Buster makes any helmet fit much better for me. My Super2R without the Sweat Buster is so so at best. Adding the SB to it instantly notched it up big time. Yes, you lose a bit of ventilation in the front but fit is improved significantly. To the point of being able to straight line the gnarliest of terrain at speed with a helmet-mounted GoPro, with zero helmet movement. Maybe this is why the A2 feels so awesome.
> 
> ...


I have a sweat buster I bought about 3years ago but have never used. I guess I should dig it out and try it...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

eatdrinkride said:


> Yeah I've read a few things online about the fit being just a bit different perhaps.
> 
> Curious, we're both of your helmets mips? If not that might have something to do with it.


Both mips, that being said I should try a non mips a1 sometime. I had a buddy try them on back to back as well and he liked the A1 way better as well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mtnbkrmike said:


> This is all very interesting. I bought an A2 this year. I have had countless nice helmets. The A2 is the best helmet I have ever owned. I may try to track down an A1 to compare. I can't imagine it being any better (since the A2, with a Sweat Buster, is a solid 10) but I would be happy to be convinced otherwise.
> 
> That said, the Sweat Buster makes any helmet fit much better for me. My Super2R without the Sweat Buster is so so at best. Adding the SB to it instantly notched it up big time. Yes, you lose a bit of ventilation in the front but fit is improved significantly. To the point of being able to straight line the gnarliest of terrain at speed with a helmet-mounted GoPro, with zero helmet movement. Maybe this is why the A2 feels so awesome.
> 
> ...


part of the reason the sweat buster is a nonstarter for me. it changes helmet fit. I have a Super 2 that's getting long in the tooth. If it was ANY smaller (I have the largest size available, too), it wouldn't fit on my head at all. It doesn't move on my head, which is good in some ways, at least, but could definitely be more comfortable.

The A2 is absolutely on my shortlist for a replacement. I've tried them on a few times. So much more comfortable (and breathable). I've also tried on the A1 a number of times and I think I like the A2 better.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Does anyone have an issue with the visor being annoying? Almost wish it would go higher so my field of vision could be farther out....


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Junersun said:


> Does anyone have an issue with the visor being annoying? Almost wish it would go higher so my field of vision could be farther out....


I wish it would go higher and lower. The adjustment range is pretty much useless.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got my non-MIPs A1 visor all the way down, and wouldn't mind being able to go a bit lower, thought it's not bad as is.

Some of this depends on how far forward/rearward the helmet is tipped on your head. You can adjust the rear suspension up and down to help adjust this.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

*~*

sorry accidental posting


----------

